# Gimp / Gutenprint



## fmw (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello,

I just resolved printing problems with some Gnome applications, but since I 
sometimes need extended printing options I thought Gimp might do the trick.

Alas, as of now, I'm not seeing any print dialog. 

Then I built gutenprint, which, as I thought, would build and install the Gimp plugin automatically. Again, no way to print from Gimp.

What am I doing wrong?

cheers,
Frank


----------

